# update



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi all,

just a quick update we have been for the medicals and interview in london, everything went well apart from the police checks.

We handed in the police checks from scotland yard and they were accepted but at the interview we were told we need different police checks done at more expence to us has anyone heard of this before

thanks Patusa


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

patusa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just a quick update we have been for the medicals and interview in london, everything went well apart from the police checks.
> 
> ...


Yep -- you need these ones. Don't worry about the fact it's English and Welsh -- they want this one even if you live in Scotland.

Reports seem to say their pretty quick.


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Yep -- you need these ones. Don't worry about the fact it's English and Welsh -- they want this one even if you live in Scotland.
> 
> Reports seem to say their pretty quick.


thanks for that i was just confused as why they needed more when embassy were happy with the first one


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

patusa said:


> thanks for that i was just confused as why they needed more when embassy were happy with the first one


They moved to these new ones a while back. Did the conoff tell you where to send them when you get them? I'm assuming your application has gone on hold until they get them.


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> They moved to these new ones a while back. Did the conoff tell you where to send them when you get them? I'm assuming your application has gone on hold until they get them.


yes he gave me web site i have them printed of when we get new reports i have to get courier to pick them up and take to london he said when he gets them we are good to go but i got the first one in jan/feb and our paper work said they wre accepted


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

patusa said:


> yes he gave me web site i have them printed of when we get new reports i have to get courier to pick them up and take to london he said when he gets them we are good to go but i got the first one in jan/feb and our paper work said they wre accepted


Don't worry. Just the one hurdle left and it shouldn't be a biggy provided they come back with the following annotation: "No Trace". 

So, I'd guess you'll have immigrant visas in less than a month. BTW, whatever you do, do NOT open the big brown envelopes they return to you.

Are you ready to leave?


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Don't worry. Just the one hurdle left and it shouldn't be a biggy provided they come back with the following annotation: "No Trace".
> 
> So, I'd guess you'll have immigrant visas in less than a month. BTW, whatever you do, do NOT open the big brown envelopes they return to you.
> 
> Are you ready to leave?


now I am curious whats in the envelope, letter to uncle sam?


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Don't worry. Just the one hurdle left and it shouldn't be a biggy provided they come back with the following annotation: "No Trace".
> 
> So, I'd guess you'll have immigrant visas in less than a month. BTW, whatever you do, do NOT open the big brown envelopes they return to you.
> 
> Are you ready to leave?


we have put down dec 09 as our date who is going to send the brown envelopes


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

weelee said:


> now I am curious whats in the envelope, letter to uncle sam?


me to i dont know why i have not to open it i will let you know when i find out


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

weelee said:


> now I am curious whats in the envelope, letter to uncle sam?


All the pieces of paper that the Department of State have gathered on you and are passing on to the Department of Homeland Security. If you open it BTW, it will invalidate you visa.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

patusa said:


> we have put down dec 09 as our date who is going to send the brown envelopes


The brown envelopes will come with your passports via the embassy courier service.


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> All the pieces of paper that the Department of State have gathered on you and are passing on to the Department of Homeland Security. If you open it BTW, it will invalidate you visa.


i didnt know that i get them what do i do with them where do i get them from do i take them to us with us i am really now


----------



## patusa (Jun 17, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> The brown envelopes will come with your passports via the embassy courier service.


i see that will be the visa pack they spoke about :clap2: it is all clear now thanks agin for your help i will keep you upto date over and out


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

patusa said:


> i didnt know that i get them what do i do with them where do i get them from do i take them to us with us i am really now


When they issue you the visa, they'll take your passports (they may already have them?) to put the visas in and tell you to arrange delivery back to you with the courier service. 

The courier will bring back your passport with a machine-readable visa stuck in it and a large, brown sealed envelope. Do NOT open the envelope!

When you leave the US, you will take (as well as a spare pair of undies and jar of Branston pickle) your passport, your mysterious brown envelope, and your chest x-rays.

When you arrive at immigration in the US, you'll show the officer these 3 things. He'll send you to secondary processing. There, they'll take the mysterious brown envelope and passport off you but tell you that they don't need the x-rays. S/he'll fingerprint you, stamp your passport, give you your passport back, and send you on your merry way as a permanent resident.


----------

